# [SOLVED] Error 1068 When Starting WZC



## tiber_septim

Out of nowhere, my wireless adapter won't search for my router. It says "Windows cannot configure this wireless connection. If you have enabled another program to manage this wireless connection, use that software. If you want Windows to configure this wireless connection, start the Wireless Zero Configuration (WZC) service." when I open the Wireless Network Connection taskbar icon. Except I don't have a third-party WLAN manager and the WZC won't start. I get an error "Could not start the Wireless Zero Configuration service on Local Computer. Error 1068: The dependency service or group failed to start." On top of all this, the "Wireless Networks" tab has disappeared from the Wireless Network Connection Properties window. I'm at a loss. Can someone help me shed some light on a solution?


----------



## newhouse1390

This means that there is another program, other than Windows, managing you wirelesss connection. (Or at least in theory.) What you are going to need to do is un-install and re-install the wireless card's drivers and managment software and then you can tell Windows to take it back over. In order to do that you are going to have to go into the Wireless settings of your device using the software that it has installed, and look around the console for somthing called Microsoft Client, you will want to enable this. That will allow Windows to manage your wireless settings. What type of card are you using? Brand? Hope this helps. Keep us posted.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## JAP1st

*Re: Error 1068 When Starting WZC*

Hi,

Today I became aware that my computer also had this problem (HP dv100 with Intel (R) Pro/Wireless Adapter), so I did an extensive search on the internet to get it to work (including this post).

As you mention it, if you try to start the WZCSVC service in the MMC, an error code appears referring to its parent services appears (1068, this parent services are Remote Procedure Call and something called NDIS Protocol [I have no idea what this is... ¬¬]). So, if you check the RPC service, it must be enabled (system essential), but you cannot find the other "service".

I have also seen answers referring to disabling any 3rd Party Wireless Management Software (but I don't have one, so it cannot be that).

However, I did find such Protocol Service in the regedit, and I found out it was disabled (it was set to 4). So, in sum, I recommend you to go to
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Ndisuio
and check that the "Start" Value is set to 1, 2 or 3 (I set it to 1).

And this solved my problem, after a System Restart the Wireless Zero Config Service can be readily started.

Note: today I found a couple of Win32 Trojan and Worms and a fake service called DirectX.exe, located on the System Directory and considered as a Blaxe and LogPole Virus  (I already got rid of it). Maybe they had something to do with this problem.

I hope this works for you, and if it does, there are many posts on other forums related to this, maybe you can spread the info.


----------



## supercelso

*Re: Error 1068 When Starting WZC*

Thank you ! Thank you ! You save me from format my PC !! I got the virus W32.Beagle.DZ (hidr.exe) and I was able to remove it but it leave the windows registry damaged. Like wireless and Safeboot don´t work anymore. One more time, thank you.

Celso, Brazil.


----------



## Belwilliam

*Re: Error 1068 When Starting WZC*

All hail JAP1st!!! Thank you SO much! I've been searching the web for hours trying to figure out why my WZC service would not start. I think I am going to go post links to this thread in a bunch of other threads on this subject. 

Thanks again,
Bill


----------



## empireofpassion

*Re: Error 1068 When Starting WZC*

Thank you so much JAP1st. That was exactly the problem I had. My issue is solved whereas the HP support could not find despite my detailed explanations and that I suspected a problem with these services.
Before that I got a Trojan which removed the antivirus, don't know if this is related to the problem. Anyhow trojan is gone and wlan running .


----------



## michaelvec

*Re: Error 1068 When Starting WZC*

Would like to add my THANK-YOU! to JAP1st!
Got a trojan which apprerently switched one of the depending services of. Did all kinds of things (SP2, re-install drivers, etc.) until I found his good advice.

Many Thanks!


----------



## gab_

*Re: Error 1068 When Starting WZC*

Thank you JAP1st. It solved the problem.
Question is... How do you got rid of the trojans and the worms?

Regards,
Gabriel
México


----------



## nhekborin

*Re: Error 1068 When Starting WZC*

thnak thnak thnak JAP1st, that is a great information to way me out of format my pc, but your information i not full enought for me,

set Start value to (1) check option to decimal, no need to restart, it work.

because i try a few time with setting value(1) Hexadecimal(default), restart didn't work.


----------



## mirx

*Re: Error 1068 When Starting WZC*



JAP1st said:


> Hi,
> So, if you check the RPC service, it must be enabled (system essential), but you cannot find the other "service".
> 
> I have also seen answers referring to disabling any 3rd Party Wireless Management Software (but I don't have one, so it cannot be that).
> 
> However, I did find such Protocol Service in the regedit, and I found out it was disabled (it was set to 4). So, in sum, I recommend you to go to
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Ndisuio
> and check that the "Start" Value is set to 1, 2 or 3 (I set it to 1).


I need some help please, is there any way I can access those settings?

I have exactly the same problem as you all did, I disabled my wireless radio and when I switched back on it wouldn't work, I uninstalled and installed the wireless adaptor and the problem is still there. When I tried the WZC intead it also gave me that errod message and wont let me start it.

I am desperate!!!

Help please.


----------



## mirx

*Re: Error 1068 When Starting WZC*



gab_ said:


> Thank you JAP1st. It solved the problem.
> Question is... How do you got rid of the trojans and the worms?
> 
> Regards,
> Gabriel
> México



Hola Gabriel, tengo el mismo problema, me pudes decir porfa como lo solucionaste?

Gracias.


----------



## metalboy4u

*Re: Error 1068 When Starting WZC*

hey tiber_septim..... dont worry, i was facing the exactly same problem what u r facing.... 

solution to your problem:- go to control panel and click add/remove software..... then remove the software driver for your wireless network adaptor.... then simply restart your desktop/laptop.... on restart your wireless network adaptor will be detected automatically and will be installed automatically.... and now the problem is solved....try it, it helped me.... if it helps you, plz share it with others also....

http://metalboy4u.tripod.com/


----------



## cactusjuice67

*Re: Error 1068 When Starting WZC*

To start the Wireless Zero Configuration service, follow these steps: 1. Click Start, click Run, type %SystemRoot%\system32\services.msc /s, and then click OK. 
2. Double-click Wireless Zero Configuration. 
3. In the Startup type list, click Automatic, and then click Apply. 
4. In the Service status area, click Start, and then click OK.


don't forget there is a space after .msc


----------



## mirx

*Re: Error 1068 When Starting WZC*



cactusjuice67 said:


> To start the Wireless Zero Configuration service, follow these steps: 1. Click Start, click Run, type %SystemRoot%\system32\services.msc /s, and then click OK.
> 2. Double-click Wireless Zero Configuration.
> 3. In the Startup type list, click Automatic, and then click Apply.
> 4. In the Service status area, click Start, and then click OK.
> 
> 
> don't forget there is a space after .msc



Thanks very much, I've gotten that far before and when I in the last step (start) after clicking ok, I get yet another error message.

*"Could not start the Wireless Zero Configuration service on local computer.
Error 1068: The dependency service or group failed to start"*

Thanks,


----------



## Rebel1950

*Re: Error 1068 When Starting WZC*

Jap1st - you are great - it worked for me too! Thanks.


----------



## chuanli

*Re: Error 1068 When Starting WZC*

JAP1st, you are a star!!! Thanks for sharing the solution with us. It works like a charm!!!


----------



## CelpHlp

*Re: Error 1068 When Starting WZC*

Another user5 saved from using too much effort by looking on web first thanks alot Jap1st


----------



## Mikez70

*Re: Error 1068 When Starting WZC*



JAP1st said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I became aware that my computer also had this problem (HP dv100 with Intel (R) Pro/Wireless Adapter), so I did an extensive search on the internet to get it to work (including this post).
> 
> As you mention it, if you try to start the WZCSVC service in the MMC, an error code appears referring to its parent services appears (1068, this parent services are Remote Procedure Call and something called NDIS Protocol [I have no idea what this is... ¬¬]). So, if you check the RPC service, it must be enabled (system essential), but you cannot find the other "service".
> 
> I have also seen answers referring to disabling any 3rd Party Wireless Management Software (but I don't have one, so it cannot be that).
> 
> However, I did find such Protocol Service in the regedit, and I found out it was disabled (it was set to 4). So, in sum, I recommend you to go to
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Ndisuio
> and check that the "Start" Value is set to 1, 2 or 3 (I set it to 1).
> 
> And this solved my problem, after a System Restart the Wireless Zero Config Service can be readily started.
> 
> Note: today I found a couple of Win32 Trojan and Worms and a fake service called DirectX.exe, located on the System Directory and considered as a Blaxe and LogPole Virus  (I already got rid of it). Maybe they had something to do with this problem.
> 
> I hope this works for you, and if it does, there are many posts on other forums related to this, maybe you can spread the info.


After 1 our of test for restart Zero COnfiguraion, thanks for your help.

The key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Ndisuio was set to 4. Setting to 1 the system is perfect


----------



## modemdc

Thanks Cactus Juice 67. Really helped me out of a pc-stress-tastic situation... Anyway, really the guy installing the 50mb fibre optic service for Clix should have known but hey we live and learn...


----------



## ARYABOB

Thank you guys..you made my day.
I had same problem. Got virus which first deleted my antivirus (I wonder y i pay for those antivirus when they can be deleted and virus can hop in... i was using EST NOD32 got win32/bagle.sq.......something virus) and then wireless went off. WZCSVC was not starting. As mentioned i set back HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Ndisuio 
( Run>regedit <enter> then browse to the folder) set start value to 1 ( it was changed to 4) and restarted computer. ...
Hurray...it wireless worked..
Thank you guys...just sharing my happiness


----------



## Gosia

Hi !

Thanks for all your advice, however - in my case - it wasnt helpful . I still have problem with my wireless:

1. First of all - when I want to refresh the network list, I see the message like this: 

If you want Windows to configure this wireless connection, start the Wireless Zero Configuration (WZC) service. For information about starting the WZC service, see article 871122 in the Microsoft Knowledge Base.

I did it and followed their advice but still when I want to start WZC I have the message like this:

Could not start Wireless Zero Configuration service on Local Computer.
Error 1068: The dependency service or group failed to start.

2. So ... I searched in the internet and found advice like those above and I did all these things and still cannot start the WZC, I still have this message about error 1068 appearing .

I am not a computer master, that's why I am asking for help - If you have any idea how to solve my problem - I would really appreciate it


----------



## johnwill

If you folks actually want help, please start your own thread and fully describe your environment and exact issue. Don't hijack an old post to try to get help.

Closed.


----------

